# Rubs seem too strong



## harryset (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm brand new to using the smoker that I don't even own yet.  All of my attempts at ribs and brisket have been in the oven or on the bbq, experimenting with different cook times and temps.  I normally use something like "Famous Dave's" rib rub, or some rub that I got from Rendesvous.  The problem I have with rubs like this is that the flavor is hard to control, and can be overpowering.  The only control seems to be how much you apply.

I watch everyone else packing on their rubs to what seems like a 1/4" thickness at times.  How does this work without totally overpowering the meat flavor. 

Also, maybe someone could link me to some milder rubs.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 17, 2013)

All commercial rubs are very high in sodium.  The best way to control the flavor of your rub is to make your own.

On this site you will find tons of rub recipes or you can buy Jeff's recipes as many of us have done!

If you are putting 1/4" of commercial rub on your meats you are not going to have a good experience.  I truly believe that they show that much rub on the meat just to sell rub.

When I put rub on my butts, ribs, briskets,...whatever, it's just enough to completely cover the meat.  I then wrap it in plastic wrap and refrigerate overnight.  Before I put it in the smoker I sprinkle on another light coat of rub.

Making my own rub I control the amount of spice and salt, so if it's too spicy or salty I can control it the next time!

Here is a link to many rub recipes.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=rub+recipes

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## maple sticks (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi Harryset,   The amount of rub is important and a little experience will help you with that. Putting less rub on would be easier than getting a weaker rub. Cut back on rub and if you think you need more after cooking add a dash.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 17, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> All commercial rubs are very high in sodium.  The best way to control the flavor of your rub is to make your own.
> 
> On this site you will find tons of rub recipes or you can buy Jeff's recipes as many of us have done!
> 
> ...



:yeahthat:


----------



## bakedbean1970 (Mar 17, 2013)

I also make all my rubs and apply liberally.  But i also foil large pieces of meat.  I find that the bark loses intensity after steaming in foil for a while and is never overpowering.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 17, 2013)

bakedbean1970 said:


> I also make all my rubs and apply liberally. But i also foil large pieces of meat. I find that the bark loses intensity after steaming in foil for a while and is never overpowering.


Yes...and bark is no longer bark when it gets soggy in foil...just sayin...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I don't foil when I smoke butts or briskets, unless of course I don't want "bark".  Foiling is not conducive to bark...foil = no bark...no foil = bark

Bill


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 17, 2013)

The guys are right!!!!  But I do foil!  Many opinions on this matter too. Try Jeff's rub to start and try ones on the link Bill gave you too. You will find the ones right for you!

Kat


----------



## harryset (Mar 17, 2013)

Dang I'm glad I found this forum.

Thanks all.


----------



## mountainhawg (Mar 24, 2013)

I canned all my commercial rubs and just make my own now, soooo much tastier and controlled. On a roast I'll lay the rub on heavy over mustard, but on chicken or ribs I go lighter. I also mist quite a bit and this has a tendency to water down or thin the rubs somewhat.


----------

